
Ask HN: Any good opensource or paid screen sharing tools for Linux - champagnepapi
When I was a MacOS user, I use to use Screenhero a lot when collaborating.  However, I am a Fedora Linux user now, and the best tool I&#x27;ve found is Zoom.  My problem with Zoom is that the screen sharing is a bit buggy especially on longer sessions. I&#x27;m wondering if you guys know of &#x2F; suggest any other tools?
======
michaelmrose
Is it absolutely necessary to share the screen or would pair programming tools
designed for your editor or ide of choice, whichever that may be, be
sufficient?

